# im new help me please



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

hi im a new guy at this im 15 and my mom got me the RC 18 MT mini electric truck. i have looked online for parts and stuff to make it faster and better. i would like to know if anyone could tell me about the brushless motor and also what i can do to make it even faster.  o and i would like to know places in MN that are just raceways or parks that are cheap and maybe free. or races i can win money in or sumtin. thx pplz and i would love any help and advice on this subject.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

o yea i forgot its 4WD i dont know if thats standard. its a 1/18 i think. srry i dont know much i would like any advice and anything about these minis.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Check out this site: http://one18th.com/ 
It has a lot of info that might be able to answer some your questions.

Also, check out the track finder feature, it's showing 3 tracks in MN.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok thx man but are the tracks like racing tracks or like dirt tracks?


----------

